# sexing wrasse



## Talon (Sep 3, 2011)

hi guys i just bought a yellow wrasse or canary wrasse ( Halichoeres chrysus ) and hes awsome. lots of character and seems to like eatting all my bristle worms which i have lots of. anyhow i wanna try to breed him or her if it is that but i dont know how to sex the fish. are there any markers on the fish that would indicate wheather its male or female or does it have to be done throught dna testing?

thanks for any help you can give


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

*Breeding yellow coris*

*This species have not been bred in aquariums*. In the wild, it breeds in harems where one male keeps several females. Perfect conditions and keeping them in a harem is likely required to breed them. Sexing the Yellow coris / wrasse is a bit harder than sexing other wrasses, but females are generally speaking smaller and less colorful. *It is hermaphroditic* and all (most) fish are born females and then develop into males if there is a shortage of males. Some fish – so called super males – are genetically determined to be males their entire lives.


----------

